# Another newbie, in shock ~



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi

i am new too! this is my 2nd post.  
WE have just found out DH SA results and they look really bad, 

Liquification : incomplete
semen sample volume 8ml
sperm count 0.25 million
total sperm count 2.0 million
sperm motility 40%
sperm progression 2
normal forms <10%


- how bad are your DH. We have an appointment at the Swansea LWC but not sure what happens. all my results fine. I do feel really bad for him - how are you coping?

i think i am still in shock


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi PMA

My DH's results are pretty much the same as yours. When we found out, it really was the last thing we expected, as I have a family history of cysts on ovary's and PCOS, so I was sure that I was the reason we couldn't conceive. Also DH has never smoked, done drugs, doesn't drink too much etc, so there really is no obvious reason his results would be so bad.

He was really gutted and blamed himself for ages, but I just told him that it wasn't his fault...he hadn't actually "done" anything wrong, it is just one of those awful things. I gave him his space for a bit and didn't push the subject, as we both needed to "grieve" separately, but we did talk about it afterwards and when he realised that I didn't blame him, he came to terms with it.

Now we are approaching our first ICSI and I am just hoping that when I am injecting myself everyday, I don't start resenting him deep down. I'm sure I won't and, if I do, it won't be what I really feel, as I so do not blame him - do you know what I mean?

In summary, I guess you should both just take it one day at a time and be there for each other, whilst also letting each other deal with it in your own ways! Phew, sorry if I'm confusing you even more!

Good luck!

Bok xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to FF!

Good luck you have come to a fantastic place

PMA you can get referred for ICSI and stand just as much of a good chance as anyone. You have come to the right place your results aren't uncommon here. Have you considered ICSI?

xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Huni
Its hard when you see your DH feeling so low, guilty and and you can do nothing to help him. Believe me I know we are in the same situation. As a couple we decided that it would take the pressure off of Dh if we kept it to ourselves that there was a problem with him. We agreed that it was us that couldn't have children, not just him. So when we told people we were having tx we just said we have a problem. i know he found that this made things easier for him. It is difficult to keep our secret and its is not the way for everyone, but we found it better for us.
I agree its a very tough time and you do go through a period of shock. I am not sure exactly what will be the next step for you guys but whatever happens remember you are in this together. I just kept thinking it could easily have been me with the problem and I know he would have stood by me.
I never resented him and I am sure you and BOK wont either. In fact I was more worried about him than I was about myself because of the guilt he was feeling seeing me go through all the procedures. He has had some low times and we have had our fall outs, but its hard and you always take it out on those closest to you. As long as you remember why you are doing this you will make it.
We are due for ET on Saturday and have had icsi at GRI.
Im so sorry if i have gone on and on a bit, but i hope it helps 
i hope everyting goes well for you. If I can help you in anyway please let me know.
Susan xxx.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, sorry I can't give any help re SA, it's not something I've ever had any involvement with, I just wanted to say hi and welcome to FF 

You'll be overwhelmed at the amount of support you get, it's a fab place xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Pma,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends.

Strawberries xx


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks ever so much for all your support.  I have been lurking for a while now and have only just managed to work up the courage to post. 
I still haven't worked out how you put the info at the bottom of my post   so here goes, Me 31 OK DH 35 with extremely low sperm count  250000/ml from undescended teste operation at 12!!

OK 

Bok - i do know what you mean at the moment i am feeling positive as my name suggests but i hope i don't feel resentful when we start the process and i am on hormone overload! Good luck with yours on the 29th   


Saila - We will consider anything! we have our first consultation on the 28th thanks for your support 

Strawberries - Thank you i am glad i have somewhere where i can talk to people who understand and are so nice 

Louibe - Your right it is a fab place! 


Susie - i have everything crossed  I agree, i too am more worried about him, we haven't told anyone yet, i think we will wait until after the consultation.


Thanks to you all for your support, hopefully i will get used to this and the next time i post it will have the info at the bottom and be in the right place


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

To add info at the bottom of posts you have to click on your name to open up your profile page. Then click on forum profile and information. in signature box put in your info and them click on chande profile.
Hope ive got that right. xxx
susan. xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  PMA   
Sorry youve had a nasty shock, getting a diagnosis is always hard  I hope with the support and Infomation here on FF your first and subsequent consultaions and treatment bring you your dream 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply)
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello PMA, just wanted to add my welcome to everyone else's and wish you lots of luck in your endeavours. 

C~x


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hiya PMA, 

 and welcome to  FF, I've got the same problem as you my DH SA is about the same as yours! We've been referred for ICSI too so i'm guessing thats probably the best treatment for you too!   I found it really hard telling DH about his results too (cons advised me IUI wouldn't work because of this and i had to go home and tell him the bad news) He took it really badly too, went really quiet wouldn't talk about it despite me trying to talk to him very calmly ( i think my nursing instinct came in at the time) although i was still in shock myself.

He then decided to go on a bender for three days then confessed later  through tears he thought i was going to leave him as he knew this was something i really wanted and they hadn't found anything wrong with me!  This was really upsetting but i sat him down and told him i love him very much and would never leave him!  Thank god he's feeling alot better about things now but he's very needle phobic and the poor soul as the last two times we were at the clinic he had to get bloods done.

Hope you get on well with your next stage!  I think the best advice i can give is keep talking to each other and encourage him to share how he is feeling! I really hope this helps!


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

seychelles, i am sorry that you too are in the same position, but it is nice to know you have people who understand. Good luck with your treatment and let me know what happens


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hiya PMA,

Yeah your right it does help alot to speak to other people who can really empathise with you!   Thanks hun! I'll keep you posted and let me know how your getting on too!


----------



## scrapbook rosie (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi PMA

We have just had ICSI due to low motility and high abnormals in DH sperm.  Initially he was gutted that we could not have IUI or even IVF.  He didn't want to talk about it but told all his work colleagues it was his 'fault'!!!  I was gutted for him, so sad.  We have been very lucky as we had treatment very quickly on the NHS.  And though the tx can be hard at times we have been blessed with a twin pregnancy!!!

If you want a copy of questions to ask at the first consultation just PM me and i will dig them out for you!

Good luck!!

George


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

scrapbook rosie said:


> Hi PMA
> 
> If you want a copy of questions to ask at the first consultation just PM me and i will dig them out for you!
> 
> ...


I already added them 

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply)
CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

